# Weathertech Window Deflectors Removed and Returned



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I've used them on several cars.

Yes, there is a great deal of drag right after install.....the window seals, after about a week of windows closed overnight, will conform to the added thickness and the tightness, for the most part, just about disappears.

And, you are correct, over time the glass will develop tiny verticle scratches at the interface area......only visable when the glass is partially opened.

It ends up being a kind of tradeoff......the stick on versions look.....well....they look stuck on.....and from time to time may begin to peel off.
The in track versions look more like they belong on the car from 'looks smoother' standpoint but with the long term scratches mentioned above.

Both work well if having a window(s) cracked open while driving for more airflow, especially on a rainy day, is your intent.
That and leaving the windows cracked on a hot hot day without worry of a rainstorm soaking the interior is nice.

So, the tradeoff is a smoother look with minor visual damage or a stick on design that looks stuck on.....each is a compromise.

Good luck!
Rob


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I bought the AVS brand in channel shades. I installed them as per the instructions and didn't use the windows for a few day as instructed. Went through the Sonic drive thru for a limeade, put the window up as I got on the highway and it cracked off the rear half of the driver side visor. I was so upset that when I got home I ripped all of them off.


----------



## swrocket (Oct 4, 2014)

I had the same experience with the Weathertech ones. The driver side broke off at the back. They're sitting in my basement collecting dust.


----------

